
Apple Disables Trim Support on 3rd Party SSDs in OS X - wfjackson
http://hothardware.com/News/AntiCompetitive-Apple-Disables-Trim-Support-On-3rd-Party-SSDs-In-OS-X
======
clinton_sf
I don't think this is Apple trying to be difficult: SSD TRIM is buggy between
all the different vendors (today even Ubuntu enables it only for Samsung and
Intel SSDs by default), they want to guarantee that it works by whitelisting
what they ship with, and the mandatory driver signing seems like a security
improvement. If some third party wants to ship a signed kernel extension that
works with their specific SSD (or generic ones, even) and supports TRIM, that
should be possible.

FWIW, there is a third party SSD drive that works with Apple's default drivers
for TRIM support; I suspect they're doing some sort of identifier spoof to
fool the whitelisting code: [http://www.angelbird.com/en/prod/ssd-wrk-for-
mac-929/](http://www.angelbird.com/en/prod/ssd-wrk-for-mac-929/)

~~~
ethomson
Does this whitelist drives that report themselves as a manufacturer of
"Samsung", or does this whitelist drives that report themselves as "Apple".

If it's the latter, then they've functionally prevented me from ever upgrading
a computer that I've purchased from them to add a new, larger hard drive. Now
I cannot purchase a Samsung SSD from a third-party and have TRIM support
(despite the fact that they ship the same drive, only changing the name
reported as the manufacturer). Worse, a cursory glance at the store suggests
that they don't sell SSDs as accessories, so I can't upgrade my drive _at all_
and get TRIM support, even at crazy high Apple markup.

(I didn't find this advertised, but I suppose it's possible that the Apple
Store may do this upgrade themselves, it seems totally crazy that Apple would
completely prevent me from upgrading my disk.)

